#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Донец А. М. "Структура дхармы в свете принципа срединности"

## Liza Lyolina

Вышла книга: Донец А. М. "Структура дхармы в свете принципа срединности"

Улан-Удэ: БНЦ СО РАН, 2010
60 x 84 1/16, 300 экз., 296 стр., мягкий переплет 

Монография посвящена исследованию репрезентаций буддийских концепций дхармы, срединности и истины, разработанных приверженцами философской школы мадхьямика-прасангика, доминирующей в буддизме Центральной Азии "желтошапочной" традиции Гелуг. Работа написана на основе анализа большого круга тибето-язычных источников. Книга может оказаться полезной для тибетологов, философов, религиоведов и всех интересующихся буддийскими достижениями мысли.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/3273

----------

Caddy (25.06.2011), Поляков (25.06.2011), Уэф (26.06.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Смысл названия ведь "структура Дхармы (учения)", а не "структура дхармы (элемента)"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Не учения, и не элемента, а феномена, того, что существует. Правильное название, с маленькой буквы, все в контексте МП.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ах, пардон. В гелуг у дхарм может быть структура.
Ну не написано на обложке, что использованные слова надо понимать в гелуг-смысле. Разве что ключевое слово "Донец" и гора могут служить подсказками.

----------


## Dron

В Гелуг у феномена может быть структура. Дхарма в Гелуг- не предел делимости, не делимостью она устанавливается, а только мирской договоренностью.
В аннотации все ясно изложено.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да, вот что ещё запутывает в названии. Если имеются в виду дхармы вообще, а не единственная дхарма, то следует писать "структура дхарм".

----------


## Dron

А в названии "Майн Кампф" вас ничего не запутывает? В самом деле, чья  "моя борьба"- писателя, или моя-читателя?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

в русском вроде уже прижились выражения вроде:"я изучаю дхарму"  и все понимают что изучают именно будд учения.

----------


## Dron

Если в таком контексте, то надо с заглавной буквы.

----------


## До

Нет такого правила в русском языке (ни в санкрите) писать слово дхарма с большой буквы в смысле учения. Некоторые авторы вводят добровльно такое различие в свои тексты, чтоб различать употребление в смысле элемента и в смысле учения. Этим они искажают, кстати говоря, смысл текстов. (Как посмотреть.) Так что никаких "надо" тут быть не может.

Можно ввести правило, что Дхарма с большой буквы, это нирвана, а с маленькой всё остальное. Тоже хорошее будет правило, правильное.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Полистала книгу - речь все же о дхарме-феномене, потому и с маленькой буквы. Кстати, это можно понять даже из оглавления. Глава 4 называется "Базовая структура дхарм".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.06.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Этим они искажают, кстати говоря, смысл текстов. (Как посмотреть.) Так что никаких "надо" тут быть не может.


Так посмотрите как предложено. И сразу станет ясно, что Дхарму Будды надо отличать от неведения, которое феномен=дхарма.

----------


## До

> Так посмотрите как предложено. И сразу станет ясно, что Дхарму Будды надо отличать от неведения, которое феномен=дхарма.


Не пишите мне, если можно.

----------

